
A stitch in time: How a quantum physicist invented new code from old tricks - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-quantum-physicist-code.html
======
ggm
[misposted, deleted]

~~~
ghusbands
I think you might have meant to post that comment on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23298315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23298315)
rather than here.

~~~
ggm
Many thanks. I shall repost. Apologies.

